# different types of red eyes?



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm wanting to know what the different type of red eyed tree frogs there are common and latin names and also if any of these others are avalible? i'd like to have something a lil more different/special :lol2:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

well there is the lemur frog but i doubt you will get one of them as they are fighting chytrid at the moment in panama


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

im just after a different colour red eyed really, but the lemur leaf frog dose look amazin, thanks


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont really get what you mean by types are you just after other tree frog species that have red eyes (such as litoria chloris)? or red eyed tree frogs (agalychnis callidryas) that have slightly different colour variations


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

you could get an albino red eye tree frog! they are pretty cool! more expensive than normal ones though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's just morphs he/she wants.


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry, yes its morphs im after ie black red eyed tree frogs, Albino, Xanthic.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

get an albino!!!!!  I would not be jealous at all honest!


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

all gorgeous aren't they!!


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

*parachuting red eyed tree frog*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd be so impressed if you got these. Good luck with the search!


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is now my mission/passion to find some, id love to get some n try breading them so theres plentty to go around for all frog lovers


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

quick post ive managed to find two breeder with albino frogs, but im still lookin for the others anyone got any info plz?


----------



## jim_a (Jun 14, 2009)

try scales-tails.co.uk, think they got albino. £80 notes tho :gasp:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a few places selling albino ones at the moment.


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

Those black ones look amazing. would pay alot for those!!


----------



## jim_a (Jun 14, 2009)

anyone else no of seller doin albino retf?


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

I would kill and eat all my family and friends for the black one :mf_dribble:
:2thumb:


----------



## jim_a (Jun 14, 2009)

harryallard said:


> I would kill and eat all my family and friends for the black one :mf_dribble:
> :2thumb:


I heard that black ones grow to a larger size than normal retf?


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

hmm I don't see why they would...


----------

